# How long before Worldmark credits for II exchanges are removed from account?



## ada903 (Apr 24, 2011)

I did an II exchange and I keep watching to make sure they subtract the correct amount of credits from the Worldmark account.  How long does it take before they take the credits out? Thanks!


----------



## LLW (Apr 24, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I did an II exchange and I keep watching to make sure they subtract the correct amount of credits from the Worldmark account.  How long does it take before they take the credits out? Thanks!



Sometimes the next day, sometimes not even 2 or 3 years later. I have had both experience, and I called them too. Someone on WMO has had about 10-20 exchanges in the last 2 or 3 years, and has never had any credits taken out, yet. He has called them multiple times.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 24, 2011)

That is hillarious! Maybe I should buy some more Worldmark credits


----------



## LLW (Apr 24, 2011)

ada903 said:


> That is hillarious! Maybe I should buy some more Worldmark credits



Absolutely! Maybe you will run into a "no exchange credits taken" account also. 

It could cause a problem if you are trying to manage the expiration dates of your credits. I don't have that many exchanges with credits not taken. If you rush them, they may end up taking the credits out 2 times (did on one of mine). So I just solve the problem by making an extra deposit, and just watch to make sure I have enough credits to cover it when they come. My deposits fly out of my account so fast anyway.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 24, 2011)

Good to know!  I only have one exchange at the 59 day window and I want to make sure they only take out 4k and not 10k when they do!


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2011)

What happens if you don't have enough credits...or any credits...in your account?  I have heard that they just charge you a generic amount for the number of credits you need (similar to one time use credits).  Does anyone know how that works?  Also, how much do they charge?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## ada903 (Apr 24, 2011)

Interesting question! Do they take away from your next year usage, e.g. What Worldmark calls "borrowing"?


----------



## LLW (Apr 24, 2011)

Steve said:


> What happens if you don't have enough credits...or any credits...in your account?  I have heard that they just charge you a generic amount for the number of credits you need (similar to one time use credits).  Does anyone know how that works?  Also, how much do they charge?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



They charge you the second tier FAX rate - 15 cents per credit. Normally, the first time you use FAX _in red season _is charged at 8 cents, and future times at 15 cents (white and blue are at 8). But they are programmed to charge at 15 cents automatically. If you call them they will manually change it to 8 cents. 

They will borrow credits for you if that's all you have. But they don't borrow housekeeping credits (ada - you did know that you paid for HK on exchanges also?) - if you don't have one in current balance, you pay. And their housekeeping chargges are pretty steep: 
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28916


----------



## Steve (Apr 25, 2011)

LLW said:


> They charge you the second tier FAX rate - 15 cents per credit. Normally, the first time you use FAX _in red season _is charged at 8 cents, and future times at 15 cents (white and blue are at 8). But they are programmed to charge at 15 cents automatically. If you call them they will manually change it to 8 cents.
> 
> They will borrow credits for you if that's all you have. But they don't borrow housekeeping credits (ada - you did know that you paid for HK on exchanges also?) - if you don't have one in current balance, you pay. And their housekeeping chargges are pretty steep:
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28916



Thank you, LLW!  This is very good information to have.  I appreciate your post.

Steve


----------



## ada903 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am a newbie to Worldmark, what happens if you don't use your credits in a given year, do they carry forward?


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 25, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I am a newbie to Worldmark, what happens if you don't use your credits in a given year, do they carry forward?



Unused WorldMark credits carry over for 1 year. They are issued on the first of the month on your account anniversary date.  They expire two years later at the end of the same month.  That means that WorldMark credits have a lifetime of 2 years plus one month.

You can book a WorldMark reservation up to 13 months in advance.  If you use credits that are about to expire, your resort stay could be three years from the date the credits were issued.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate that!!



cotraveller said:


> Unused WorldMark credits carry over for 1 year. They are issued on the first of the month on your account anniversary date.  They expire two years later at the end of the same month.  That means that WorldMark credits have a lifetime of 2 years plus one month.
> 
> You can book a WorldMark reservation up to 13 months in advance.  If you use credits that are about to expire, your resort stay could be three years from the date the credits were issued.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 25, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Good to know! I only have one exchange at the 59 day window and I want to make sure they only take out 4k and not 10k when they do!


 
Still Waiting on March 2010 exchange (59 Days)


----------



## ada903 (Apr 25, 2011)

WOW


----------



## donno (Apr 27, 2011)

The same thing use to happen with my deposits of Wyndham points into RCI.  I figured since it was RCI, the parent company was making money on the exchange fee also, so they really did not care to fix the problem.  I never did check on the forums if others were experiencing the same issue, so as not to ruin a good thing.  From what I am reading here, it sounds like just plain incompetence and nobody at Wyndham really cares.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope they don't read this thread...


----------



## LLW (Apr 27, 2011)

donno said:


> The same thing use to happen with my deposits of Wyndham points into RCI.  I figured since it was RCI, the parent company was making money on the exchange fee also, so they really did not care to fix the problem.  I never did check on the forums if others were experiencing the same issue, so as not to ruin a good thing.  From what I am reading here, it sounds like just plain incompetence and nobody at Wyndham really cares.



Worldmark is a little different. Credits for deposits are taken out promptly, when you call the Vacation Planning Center to make the deposit, whereas the deposit might not show up for a few weeks at II.

The discussion in this thread applies to Request First, Flexchange, or on-line exchanges in non-deposit transactions only, when they take the credits _after_ the exchange is matched. Worldmark accounts are a captive audience - they can always come back years later to take your credits, _and do_. And it is not a good thing, as it messes up our credit expiration date management.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 29, 2011)

How do you make a deposit with Worldmark?  I thought there was only one way - click on your week and either exchange instantly or place a pending request specifying a unit size... So you can actually deposit your credits? If you deposit them, how do they know if to take 10,000 credits for a two bedroom or only 4,000 if confirmed 59 days prior?



LLW said:


> Worldmark is a little different. Credits for deposits are taken out promptly, when you call the Vacation Planning Center to make the deposit, whereas the deposit might not show up for a few weeks at II.
> 
> The discussion in this thread applies to Request First, Flexchange, or on-line exchanges in non-deposit transactions only, when they take the credits _after_ the exchange is matched. Worldmark accounts are a captive audience - they can always come back years later to take your credits, _and do_. And it is not a good thing, as it messes up our credit expiration date management.


----------



## LLW (Apr 30, 2011)

ada903 said:


> How do you make a deposit with Worldmark?  I thought there was only one way - click on your week and either exchange instantly or place a pending request specifying a unit size... So you can actually deposit your credits? If you deposit them, how do they know if to take 10,000 credits for a two bedroom or only 4,000 if confirmed 59 days prior?



This might provide some good background info on exchanging using WM:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6204&sid=300e95f27e608f1b2a3d5323abb33986

Other stickies in that Vacation Exchange Info forum might help also.


To make a deposit, you just call the Vacation Planning Center and tell them what season and size you want to deposit. Don't just tell them how many credits, because the same number of credits might give you entirely different deposits:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10111

They give II a week instead of credits. A blue 2BR is usually more powerful than a white studio, although they cost the same credits. 

(I am not a member of RCI, so the following applies to II only.)

There are risks associated with Deposit First using WM, because they control what week is given, not you. The payoffs are you may get a great exchange with a low-credit deposit, in II. (RCI used to work the same way, but not since recent changes. Now it works in credits, not weeks.) 

A deposit will be a line item in "My Units." There is also a line item for the Float unit, whose trade power is the collective trade power of all WM deposits, whereas the trade power of a deposit is that of the deposit only.

If you click on the deposit and use that to exchange, your credit value is that of the credits that you have put into that deposit. If you use a red 2BR for a Flexchange, that's your loss.

If you click on the Float unit, which everybody has, the credits charged is based on what you exchange into, and during Flex, it will be 4K.

The "Vacation Exchange Info" forum contains a lot of great exchange info, even in the regular threads.

Exchanging using WM is great fun.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 30, 2011)

I will give all the info you pointed to, there are some interesting subtleties regarding how many credits they take when you deposit a unit... Thanks!


----------

